# Video of me and chance playing around :]



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww cute video  so how did you get chance to back by wiggling your finger (besides the treats) what was the first thing you did. and also, were you teaching chance to kiss your hand??


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

We kinda started by while i backed i would press on her chest but she kinda figured it out her self after the 1st session. Now I can just kinda back and she knows that to do. Lol treats are just rewards  

Im teaching her to target different objects and things hense targeting the basket ball and my hand  

Im glad you like the video


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

awww Chance is soo cute!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks :]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Neat video, loved the song you chose, what was it?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks M2G!! The song was called amazing 


I cant remember who its by though!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to bad. It's a gorgeous beautiful song!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ya  I imagine if you look it up on youtube you may find it.. cant garentee it though


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool. Havent quite got Dana backing that well but she leads like that all the time!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aw that cool! I bet it will come with time :]


----------

